# NICHT BEZAHLEN den Firstmedia - Masterconnector In-telegence



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

Keine Angst, Ihr müßt den Firstmedia - Masterconnector In-telegence c/o acoreus AG 
Betrug nicht bezahlen.

Warum dies so ist möchte ich hier detaliert erwähnen.

1.Man ist im Internet auf der Eselfilmseite hereingefallen und die Dubiose 0190-0
Nummer wurde gewählt. Die Dialoge sind rechtlich absolut nicht O.K

Im ersten Fenster wird auf ein KOSTENLOSES Update hingewießen.

Danach bekommt man das Fenster EDonkey Verbindungsupdate.
Wo ist eigentlich hier der "Abbruch" Button ???
Danach kommt ein Satz: Um die gewünchte Seite zu besuchen "Weiter" drücken.
Wie gehabt kein Button "Abbruch"

Nach einer Leezeile folgen teschnische Angaben:
89 Eur., ISDN, 56K
War hier klar das 89 Euro gemeint sind ???
Ist 89 Eur. überhaupt eine offizielle Abkürzung für Euro ???

Danach findet die Einwahl statt und man ist 89 Euro los.

Dies hält in einem Prozess keinesfalls stand und ist nach BGB Gesetzeswiedrig.

Hier ein Auszug von Gesetzestexten:

§ 138 BGB Sittenwidriges Rechtsgeschäft, Wucher 
(1) Ein Rechtsgeschäft, dass gegen die guten Sitten verstösst, ist rechtswidrig. 
(2) Nichtig ist insbesondere ein Rechtsgeschäft, durch das jemand unter Ausbeutung der Zwangslage, der Unerfahrenheit, des Mangels an Urteilsvermögen oder der erheblichen Willensschwäche eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren lässt, die in auffälligem Mißverhältnis zu der Leistung stehen. 

Dabei wurde der Nutzer in einem Fenster auf die entstehenden Kosten hingewiesen. Diese Rechtsgeschäfte sind ohne Zweifel gem. § 138 BGB sittenwidrig und nichtig. Das Mißverhältnis zwischen Leistung und Gegenleistung ist so auffällig, daß weitere Tatbestandsmerkmale (Abs. II) nicht mehr erforderlich sind. Die Grenze, die den Vertrag allein wegen des hohen Preises sittenwidrig und nichtig macht, kann bei etwa 6 EURO / Minute angenommen werden. Handelt es sich um einen selbstinstallierenden Dialer ("Ausnutzung der Unerfahrenheit") womöglich noch weit darunter.......... 


Der Netzbetreiber hat also zunächst darzulegen und zu beweisen, daß dem hohen Entgelt eine adäquate Leistung gegenüberstand......... 

2. Zum Thema Leistung des Netzbetreibers.
Bei vielen kam es erst gar nicht zu einer Leistungserbringung, da viele den Verbindungsaufbau abgebrochen haben.
Es gibt alo keine Gegenleistng des Netzbetreibers.
Man hat ganz offiziell eine Willenserklärung beurkundet das man dies nicht möchte,
man hat die Verbindung unterbrochen !!!


3. Das Produkt, das man erwirbt wird überhaupt nicht beschrieben.
Es gibt keine Produktbeschreibung was man für sein Geld erhält, dies ist voraussetzung für einen
rechtsgültigen Vertrag.

4. Viele bezahlen weil die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste (FST) sagt:
"Die Seite von Eselfilme ist rechtens", du Depp hast halt einmal zu viel geklickt, Pech gehabt !!!
Dies ist wiederum nicht richtig.

Man sollte mal die Internetseite besuchen und schauen wer diese Organisation finanziert

http://www.fst-ev.org/ger/mitglieder.html

Aha, jetzt finden wir die uns bekannten Namen wieder, als wird diese Organisation
von den Netzbetreibern bezahlt und kann keinesfalls als "Neutral"
angesehen werden.

5. Firstmedia wird keinesfalls vor Gericht gehen.
Der Grund ist ganz einfach, Sie werdem in jeden Fall verlieren.
Dies würde, dank des Internet, bedeuten das innerhalb von wenigen Stunden sich diese
Nachricht verbreiten würde. Niemand an dem die gleiche Forderung von 
In-telegence c/o acoreus AG gestellt bekommen hat würde bezahlen.
Der Gerichtsstand ist im Wohnort des Verbrauchers, also müßte In-telegence c/o acoreus AG 
einen Anwalt
in der Nähe beauftragen der sich erst Stundenlang mit dem Fall beschäftigen müßte.
Das Honorar für diesen Anwalt ist Festgeschrieben da es sich nach dem Streitwert richtet.
Dies beläuft sich auf ca. 100 Euro.

6. Ausgaben In-telegence c/o acoreus AG
Diese Gesellschaft hat recht hohe Ausgaben durch das ganze Mahnverfahren.
z.B. Lohnkosten, Schreibausgaben, u.s.w.

Wenn keiner Zahlt lassen die diese Mahnerei zukünktig sein da es sich einfach nicht mehr
rechnet. Angeblich hat auch schon Firstway seine Geschäfte eingestellt, das haben 
die bestimmt nicht gemacht weil das Geschäft so lukrativ ist.  



Die setzen mit Ihrer masche hauptsätzlich auf Betrogene, die lieber zahlen weil
Sie Angst haben sich Ärger einzuhandeln oder das Telefon abgeklemmt zu bekommen.


STELLT IN JEDEM FALL STRAFANZEIGE WEGEN BETRUGES, AUCH AN GELDWÄSCHE DENKEN !!!

Dies kostet euch keinen Cent, Ihr müßt nur einen Brief Schreiben.

Wenn das alle von uns machen bekommt die Sache eine ganz andere Dynamik und hat
Signalwirkung !!!!

Auch werde ich versuchen eine Sammelklage über den Verbraucherschutz zu erwirken


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Januar 2003)

*Zustimmung*

@ Bugs

Weitgehende Zustimmung.

Bugs hat recht. Stellt Strafanzeige. 

Stellt Euch mal vor: Jeder der uns mit Spam beglückt, wird von uns mit einer Strafanzeige beschenkt.

Es wird der Moment kommen, an dem die Spam-Bande froh ist für jede E-Mail die ungelesen weggeklickt wird.

Der Jurist


----------



## SprMa (31 Januar 2003)

*Re: NICHT BEZAHLEN den Firstmedia - Masterconnector In-teleg*



			
				Bugs schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst, Ihr müßt den Firstmedia - Masterconnector In-telegence c/o acoreus AG
> Betrug nicht bezahlen.



*Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen.*
Da es Dialer gibt wie Sand am Meer und sich der selbe Dialer auf verschiedenen Systemen unterschiedlich verhalten kann, ist eine solche Aussage sehr gewagt.

Man muß nicht alles blind zahlen, was auf der Telephonrechnung steht. Und gegen betrügerisches Verhalten von Software oder Personen muß man sich wehren, aber solch eine generelle Aussage ist zumindest ungeschickt.


Matthias


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2003)

*Re: NICHT BEZAHLEN den Firstmedia - Masterconnector In-teleg*



			
				Bugs schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Angst, Ihr müßt den Firstmedia - Masterconnector In-telegence c/o acoreus AG Betrug nicht bezahlen.


Ich würde das auch gerne etwas differenzierter sehen.

Falls eine Leistung in Anspruch genommen wurde, so soll der Kunde auch bitteschön seine Rechnung zahlen - ob die über den Dialer entstanden ist oder sonstwie.
Die Nutzung eines Dialers bedeutet nicht, dass man hinterher sagen soll, man wäre betrogen worden und kann sich so ums Zahlen drücken.

Wenn die Einwahl jedoch ungewollt stattfand, so steht jedem das Recht zu, die Forderung gerichtlich prüfen zu lassen.


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Januar 2003)

*Keine Straftaten.*

Heiko hat Recht:

Wer einen Dialer bewußt genutzt hat, kann später nicht sagen es war Betrug.

Wer sich so verhält, begeht seinerseits einen Betrug. Bitte macht die Gegenwehr gegen die Betrüger nicht dadurch kaputt, indem ihr auf lau macht.

Der Jurist


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

*Eseldialer*

Liebe Internetuser,

dem Beitrag, von Bug muss ich 100% zustimmen, nach über 10 Jahren Surfen kann ich aus Erfahrung behaupten das diese Fa. absolut sittenwidrig handelt.

Bei diesem Verfahren werden User arglistig getäuscht, ein Kunde sollte immer die Möglichkeit haben „KLAR und DEUTLICH zu erkennen um was für KOSTEN und DIENSTLEISTUNG es sich genau handelt“ alles andere ist nicht rechtens.



Sollte jemand eine Sammelklage erheben so bitte ich um Benachrichtigung

Aber auch ich habe noch dazu gelernt, damit ist jetzt Schluss, denn ich habe alle 0190***
bei der Telekom Sperren lassen. 

Meine Mail: [email protected]

Cu

Wolfgang


----------



## technofreak (31 Januar 2003)

*Re: Eseldialer*



			
				Wolfgang1 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte jemand eine Sammelklage erheben so bitte ich um Benachrichtigung



Und noch mal, weil´s so schön war, zum Nachbeten :

*In Deutschland gibt es keine Sammelklagen!*

gruß
tf


----------



## Milchmädchen (31 Januar 2003)

*Strafanzeige*

Es ist doch ganz offensichtlich, daß das Fenster so gemacht ist, daß man den Eindruck gewinnen könnte alle notwendigen Angaben um einen klaren Vertrag zu schließen wären darauf gestanden. Dies ist z.B. die 89,- pro Einwahl oder auch die Angabe, daß die bestehende Internetverbindung getrennt wird (nach meiner Einschätzung absichtlich in der nächsten Zeile). 

Ich habe auch einige Tage darüber nachgedacht ob ich zahlen sollte oder nicht. Aber je länger ich gegrübelt habe, desto mehr kam ich zu der Erkenntnis, daß dieser Dialer in die Kategorie Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger einzuordnen ist. Ich habe jetzt meine Zahlungserinnerung von IN-telegece erhalten und habe IN-telegence und Firstway aufgefordert die Forderungen gegen mich aufzugeben. 

Heute habe ich Strafanzeige gegen Firstway wegen Betruges und gegen IN-telegence wegen Geldwäsche gestellt. Ich hatte mit zwei Anwälten Kontakt und bin nachdem ich die entsprechenden §§ im StgB und BGB gelesen hatte der Meinung, daß dies eindeutig ist. Auch meine Meinung ist, daß jeder Geschädigte Strafanzeige stellen sollte. :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2003)

Wir haben den Dialer auch von denen. Das popup öffnet sich einfach so und lässt sich nicht schließen. Mit abbrechen ist da nichts.
Ich habe zwar nur dsl und der dialer kann mich nichts kosten, aber kann ich die nicht auch anzeigen? Wenigstens ließ er sich leicht löschen. und startete keine automatischen einwahlversuche.
CU


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Februar 2003)

@ gast nr.877990

Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuch geht. Bringt aber nicht viel. Vielleicht etwas Unterstützung für die "richtig" Betrogenen.

Wenn Du unter diesen Aspekten rangehen willst, do it.

Der Jurist


----------



## Guido (4 Februar 2003)

*Firstway - Klage ?*

Halle Leute.
ist hier denn überhaupt schon mal jemand von firstway verklagt worden oder ist es immer nur bei mahnungen geblieben.
Ich habe bei den Heinis mal angerufen, der Typ meinte ich sollte erstmal warten bis zur nächsten Telefonrechnung und dann nochmal mit dem Geschäftsführer sprechen. Der hätte schon öfter mal das Geld zurückerstattet !   hahahahaha, Gelächter....
das sagt doch alles oder ? 

Gruss, Guido


----------

